# Help Understanding Thyroid and Iron Numbers



## hal11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello, I just had a full panel run after several years of feeling awful. I can't see the doctor until late next week to go over the results. In the meantime I'm trying to acquire as much understanding as possible so I don't walk in ignorant to my situation. Thank you for any help or knowledge you can provide.

Iron, Serum 85 40-155 ug/dL
Hemoglobin 15.3 12.5-17.0 g/dL
Hematocrit 44.5 36.0-50.0 % 
Iron 22 L 40-190 ug/dl
Total Iron-bind, Capacity 244 L 250-400 ug/dl
% Iron Saturation 9 L 15-50 %

TSH 3.43 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL
T3,Free,Serum 3.4 2.0-4.4 pg/mL
T4,Free(Direct) 1.82 0.82-1.77 ng/dL 
Reverse T3 437 H 90-350 pg/ml


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your iron results seem to point toward anemia.

Your thyroid results point to a more complicated picture--while your TSH is in range, your free T4 is high, out of range and the free T3 is upper third of the range. You really should have the thyroid antibodies run--thyroid peroxidase, but particularly thyroid stimulating to get a real idea of what your thyroid status is.

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hal11 said:


> Hello, I just had a full panel run after several years of feeling awful. I can't see the doctor until late next week to go over the results. In the meantime I'm trying to acquire as much understanding as possible so I don't walk in ignorant to my situation. Thank you for any help or knowledge you can provide.
> 
> Iron, Serum 85 40-155 ug/dL
> Hemoglobin 15.3 12.5-17.0 g/dL
> ...


Yeah; wow! Your labs are kind of unusual (but not to me and several others) in that one expects not see rT3 so high and with the FREES where they are, perhaps one would expect the TSH to be lower. FT4 is over the top; that raises an eyebrow as well.

So, as Lainey has suggested, antibodies tests would be in order as there are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies and immunoglobulins which if fact would cause numbers like this which can be very deceiving to those who are not privy to this.

May I share my personal list w/you? Of course, I may! LOL!

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And it is not at all unusual for a thyroid patient to have low iron stores. This may interest you.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Here is info on rT3

http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

So, how about listing your symptoms for us.


----------

